# Sub Avail N. Oakland County MI



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

2005 Chevy HD 8' Western 7 years exp.

PM with offers.


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

bumppppppp


----------



## Keith_480231 (Jul 13, 2004)

Have any acccts of your own or no?


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

I have a few driveways near my house.....only about an hour or twos worth. And all know they are after commercial work.


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

When you say N.oakland county what areas are you willing to go to???


----------



## Keith_480231 (Jul 13, 2004)

Have some accts. you need handled in North Oakland?


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

I might. Or i might just need a back up if the snow gets too bad or i fall behind. Which is very likely, because my schedule is completely filled.


----------



## Keith_480231 (Jul 13, 2004)

PM me if you would like to talk about handling anything to need. Thanks Keith


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

I have stuff in holly if you would want to go that far?


----------



## Lynch & Sons Landscapin (Sep 5, 2006)

*Holly*

If he doesn't want it, I am in Fenton and would be interested. I have a big account that has to be serviced 1st priority, so it would depend on what type of establishment and specific times required.


----------



## Keith_480231 (Jul 13, 2004)

Sorry, thanks for the offer but a little too far for my blood. But if you get in a jam let me know I am sure we canfigure something out.


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

Thats cool, I will keep you in mind


----------



## kingplow (Oct 12, 2006)

*Holly and fenton work*

Im looking to get in hourly with a nice crew. im in davisburg, can go to holly, fenton, clarkston, white lake pretty much wherever the work is... Mail me if you need anysub work [email protected]


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

Kingplow, Still looking for a Job for the winter?


----------

